# RAM für Ryzen 2700X



## Thomas_Idefix (20. April 2018)

*RAM für Ryzen 2700X*

Hallo zusammen,

ich werde mir wohl in einigen Tagen den Ryzen 2700X besorgen, der hat es mir doch angetan. Damit geht natürlich auch ein Board- und RAM-Wechsel einher.
Da ich meinen PC nur mit (damals ausreichenden) 8GB ausgestattet hatte und dann vor einiger Zeit während der Nutzungszeit der CPU diesen zu 16GB austauschen musste, würde ich das dieses Mal gerne vermeiden. Letztlich war es nur teurer, als den Arbeitsspeicher damals direkt zu kaufen.
Daher werde ich wohl in den sauren Apfel beißen und mir trotz der Preise dieses Mal gleich 32GB zulegen. 
Nun stellt sich die Frage, welchen RAM ihr für diese CPU empfehlen würdet? Die Preise reichen ja von knapp unter 300 bis weit über 400 Euro, je nach Takt und Timings der Riegel,  von denen Ryzen anscheinend doch sehr profitieren soll. Dabei ist dann wiederum niedrig taktender Dual-Ranked-Speicher schneller als hoch taktender Single-Ranked.
Kurzum: Ich bin verwirrt, was sich (als vornehmlicher Spieler) lohnt und was nicht. Benchmarkrekorde muss ich nicht aufstellen, aber ein paar fps mehr in Spielen wie Kingdom Come sind schon ganz nett.
Das Mainboard wollte ich erst nach der RAM-Entscheidung so auswählen, dass der Arbeitsspeicher unterstützt wird.

Schon einmal vielen Dank für die Hilfe

Thomas


----------



## Schnuetz1 (20. April 2018)

*AW: RAM für Ryzen 2700X*



Thomas_Idefix schrieb:


> Kurzum: Ich bin verwirrt, was sich (als vornehmlicher Spieler) lohnt und was nicht. Benchmarkrekorde muss ich nicht aufstellen, aber ein paar fps mehr in Spielen wie Kingdom Come sind schon ganz nett.



Ich bezweifel, dass du durch schnelleren RAM so viel mehr FPS bekommen wirst. Generell lohnt sich das nur, wenn ein CPU-Limit besteht, d.h. die CPU der bremsende Faktor ist. 
Du hast eine GTX1080, in welcher Auflösung spielst du denn? Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass in WQHD oder 4K ein Grafikkarten-Limit statt ein CPU-Limit besteht. 



Thomas_Idefix schrieb:


> Das Mainboard wollte ich erst nach der RAM-Entscheidung so auswählen, dass der Arbeitsspeicher unterstützt wird.



Jeder RAM, welcher schneller läuft als 2933MHz (was übrigens schon echt viel ist), ist für die CPU übertaktet. Daher hast du keine Garantie, dass dieser RAM auch zuverlässig läuft. 
In der Regel tut er das, aber nicht immer (wie die letzte Ryzen-Generation zeigte oder auch Intel schon öfter).

An diesen Listen würde ich mich nicht festklammern. Habe schon erlebt, dass RAM, welcher auf der Liste stand, nicht gelaufen ist.
Was ich aber viel viel öfter erlebt habe: RAM, welcher nicht auf der Liste stand, ist gelaufen.


----------



## defender197899 (20. April 2018)

*AW: RAM für Ryzen 2700X*

Hol dir Crucial ballistix  , ich habe ein 16 Gb kit  2400er was ich auf 3000 betreibe  mit nem 1700x  und dem zickigeren IMC . Seit den Bios Updates der letzten Monate  wurden die mit Micron Chips  bestückten Module immer besser supported . Wichtig ist ein gutes Board  bei den aktuellen  offiziellen Angaben von AMD  steht oft das ein 6 Layer Board vorrausgesetzt ist für guten Ram . Es gibt wohl 4 und 6 Layer  Boards  ,das ganze war nen Monat nach Release vom R7  schon mal Thema  ,gerade die B350 Boards sind da wohl von betroffen  ,also bitte nicht zu günstig kaufen.


----------



## Thomas_Idefix (20. April 2018)

*AW: RAM für Ryzen 2700X*

Hallo Schuetz,



Schnuetz1 schrieb:


> Ich bezweifel, dass du durch schnelleren RAM so viel mehr FPS bekommen wirst. Generell lohnt sich das nur, wenn ein CPU-Limit besteht, d.h. die CPU der bremsende Faktor ist.
> Du hast eine GTX1080, in welcher Auflösung spielst du denn? Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass in WQHD oder 4K ein Grafikkarten-Limit statt ein CPU-Limit besteht.



mit WQHD liegst du richtig. 
Ausgewählt habe ich die Voreinstellung "hoch", außerhalb der Städte habe ich damit auch jetzt schon regelmäßig ein GPU-Limit, in Dörfern geht meine CPU aber völlig in die Knie. Gerade in Rattay wird es teilweise mit knapp über 20fps echt unspielbar, während die GTX 1080 entspannt vor sich hin werkelt. Nicht so schlimm, aber ähnlich war es in Witcher 3, das ich letztes Jahr durchgespielt habe. Häufig limitierte die GPU, in Novigrad war die CPU am Ende ihrer Kräfte.
Sonst spiele ich häufig in Richtung Strategie, was die CPU auch eher überdurchschnittlich fordert verglichen mit anderen Genres.
Prinzipiell sind mir mehr Kerne wichtiger (daher der Ryzen), aber etwas Mehrleistung in Spielen nehme ich zu akzeptablem Mehrpreis auch gerne mit. 



Schnuetz1 schrieb:


> Jeder RAM, welcher schneller läuft als 2933MHz (was übrigens schon echt viel ist), ist für die CPU übertaktet. Daher hast du keine Garantie, dass dieser RAM auch zuverlässig läuft.
> In der Regel tut er das, aber nicht immer (wie die letzte Ryzen-Generation zeigte oder auch Intel schon öfter).
> 
> An diesen Listen würde ich mich nicht festklammern. Habe schon erlebt, dass RAM, welcher auf der Liste stand, nicht gelaufen ist.
> Was ich aber viel viel öfter erlebt habe: RAM, welcher nicht auf der Liste stand, ist gelaufen.



Genau auf solche Listen und Erfahrungswerte hätte ich gehofft. Wenn die deiner Erfahrung nach aber nicht wirklich aussagekräftig sind, scheint es doch mit allen Riegeln ein reines Glücksspiel zu sein.



			
				 defender197899 schrieb:
			
		

> Wichtig ist ein gutes Board bei den aktuellen offiziellen Angaben von AMD steht oft das ein 6 Layer Board vorrausgesetzt ist für guten Ram . Es gibt wohl 4 und 6 Layer Boards ,das ganze war nen Monat nach Release vom R7 schon mal Thema ,gerade die B350 Boards sind da wohl von betroffen ,also bitte nicht zu günstig kaufen.



Da mehr Anschlüsse nie schaden können, habe ich eher ein X470-Board geplant. Ich schaue mal nach ersten Tests dazu, vielleicht wird da erwähnt, welche häufiger mit höherem Takt umgehen können als andere.
Sollen aber nicht eher die Samsung-Chips bestückten Riegel besser laufen als die von Micron und Hynix?


----------



## Schnuetz1 (20. April 2018)

*AW: RAM für Ryzen 2700X*



Thomas_Idefix schrieb:


> Ausgewählt habe ich die Voreinstellung "hoch", außerhalb der Städte habe ich damit auch jetzt schon regelmäßig ein GPU-Limit, in Dörfern geht meine CPU aber völlig in die Knie. Gerade in Rattay wird es teilweise mit knapp über 20fps echt unspielbar, während die GTX 1080 entspannt vor sich hin werkelt. Nicht so schlimm, aber ähnlich war es in Witcher 3, das ich letztes Jahr durchgespielt habe. Häufig limitierte die GPU, in Novigrad war die CPU am Ende ihrer Kräfte.
> Sonst spiele ich häufig in Richtung Strategie, was die CPU auch eher überdurchschnittlich fordert verglichen mit anderen Genres.


Dann ergibt schnellerer RAM natürlich Sinn. Vielen ist einfach nicht bewusst, dass im GPU-Limit es nichts bringt, die CPU zu übertakten oder schnellen RAM zu kaufen. 



Thomas_Idefix schrieb:


> Genau auf solche Listen und Erfahrungswerte hätte ich gehofft. Wenn die deiner Erfahrung nach aber nicht wirklich aussagekräftig sind, scheint es doch mit allen Riegeln ein reines Glücksspiel zu sein.


Ich schau da nicht mehr drauf sondern schaue einfach hier im Forum rum, welcher RAM gut und welcher nicht so gut läuft. 
Das dauert halt einfach seine Zeit, vor allem kurz nach Release gibts noch nicht viel Erfahrung. 
Aber Ryzen 2XXX soll ja recht vertärglich sein.

Schau mal hier unter Punkt 2:
AMD Ryzen 2000 vs. 1000 im Vergleich: Die Unterschiede erklart



Thomas_Idefix schrieb:


> Sollen aber nicht eher die Samsung-Chips bestückten Riegel besser laufen als die von Micron und Hynix?



Wenn man jetzt vom Samsung B-Die ausgeht, ja. Gibt aber noch andere von Samsung. 
Der B-Die hat mit Abstand die höchsten Taktraten mitgemacht, Single Ranked natürlich.
Micron läuft auch ganz gut. 
Mit SKHynix hab ich keine guten Erfahrungen gemacht.

Leider war es in der Vergangenheit so, dass bei einigen Serien verschiedene Dies verwendet wurden.
Beispiel beim RipJaws V, den gabs mit Samsung und SKHynix. 
Die Vengeance, welche ich gerne empfohlen habe, waren eigenltich recht lange mit Samsungs ausgestattet, letztens habe ich aber auch welche mit SKHynix gesehen.
Auf was soll man sich nun verlassen? 

Durch diverse BIOS-Updates hat sich ja aber schon bei Ryzen 1XXX die Situation stark verbessert, sodass man eigenltich keine große Angst haben sollte. Hoffe ich.


----------



## BeaverCheese (20. April 2018)

*AW: RAM für Ryzen 2700X*

Hallo.

Es gibt auch Speicher-Kits, die vom Hersteller nur mit B-Die bestückt werden.
Wenn du Samsung B-Die möchtest, kannst du hier mal gucken.
[Übersicht] Die ultimative HARDWARELUXX Samsung 8Gb B-Die Liste - alle Hersteller (18.04.18)


----------

